# Pawn Shop Find



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They bought it in the US, and pawned it in Canada. :blink:

Stuff is way more expensive in the great white north. :whistling2:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some side cutters I have found over the last 6 months. I use the ones in the middle, the other ones were so new the teeth would grab the wire when I was twisting. I like mine to slide a little

O have 10 5 8 on that order.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Voltech said:


> O have 10 5 8 on that order.


 What is that?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

nick.pei said:


> So went into local pawn shop as some of you have suggested on here. Came out of there with a new pair of Klein journeymen 2000 series 9" linesman, 3 Klein drivers and a Greenlee CM-600 clamp meter. All for $82.95 Everything is brand new so I am assuming someone was going to get into trade or could possibly be stolen???


WHERE IN PEI??????????? Is there anything else good there?


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Cash converters of all places. Inside wall case.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

I found some good deals on KIJIJI and USEDPEI. I picked up a Fluke 179 for $120CAD and a Klein Tool Pouch slightly worn for $20.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Cash Converters...i think thats the only "pawn shop" type place in PEI. Any more electrician tools there fairly cheap?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> They bought it in the US, and pawned it in Canada. :blink:
> 
> Stuff is way more expensive in the great white north. :whistling2:


You are right there... just compare prices from homedepot.com to homedepot.ca. It makes me want to cry.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What is that?


I dont know....:laughing::laughing:

I paid 10 5 and 8 in that order


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Found this set here at a pawn shop for $69.00 2 of the saws have been used heavily and everything else looks like it was never used.

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271303100&sr=8-3


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kawimudslinger said:


> You are right there... just compare prices from homedepot.com to homedepot.ca. It makes me want to cry.


Without wanting to get into political discussions, they tell me those higher prices are due to things like the VAT and such to pay for the health care, etc. in Canada.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

nick.pei said:


> Found this set here at a pawn shop for $69.00 2 of the saws have been used heavily and everything else looks like it was never used.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271303100&sr=8-3


 That is a steal for that kit. I have the Lenox one that is 1/2" to 4" and I think it cost about $220.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Without wanting to get into political discussions, they tell me those higher prices are due to things like the VAT and such to pay for the health care, etc. in Canada.


Canadian dollars and U.S. dollars are different. Their relative value changes with the exchange rate. The confusion is, the value of each hovers around equal. Today they are almost exactly equal. But canadian dollars are often worth less, therefore it takes more of them to buy the same stuff.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I found a 17th century dagger from India in a Pawn shop.... bought it for 25.00 and found out is worth 1800-2500. Guy did not realize the sheath is gold and silver.......

DeWalt Li-Io dbl batt charger for 23.00
3 DeWalt 18 volt Li-Io batteries for 25.00 each
Klein 350MCM racheting cable cutter for 50.00 like new

all these items at the same pawn shop. 
Was actually looking for an air powered demo hammer

Good buy on the deluxe hole saw kit!!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I picked up a 500 series wiremold cutter for 45 bucks on ebay, last week got my benfield saw box finally for 30 and some change, Greenlee step bit clearanced out at HD for 9.00 and picked up one of those large wire benders that rack-a-tiers has in the catalog for 5 bucks out of a local pawn shop. My best score though last week was a Ripley Utility Tool 4X4-FREE.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Without wanting to get into political discussions, they tell me those higher prices are due to things like the VAT and such to pay for the health care, etc. in Canada.


Ah! VAT! Run people run! Nowanna be canadian or european.


----------



## the_tool (Mar 9, 2010)

Guess pawn shops are the way to go. I'll head on over to Canada right now eh!


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Without wanting to get into political discussions, they tell me those higher prices are due to things like the VAT and such to pay for the health care, etc. in Canada.


nope not it 
There is only 33 million Canadians and 250 million Americans (I'm not sure if I'm right) so it is supply and demand


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Ah! VAT! Run people run! Nowanna be canadian or european.


I'll take it in exchange for income tax.


----------



## Elechaylon (Nov 3, 2010)

There is another pawn shop in Charlottetown that has great deals (and better selection IMHO than cash converters); Most Wanted. It's on corner of Bayfield street and university avenue.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Nick. Get rid of the f**king bug avatar. It drives me nuts.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I wont buy tools in a pawn shop they are probably stolen....


----------



## Elechaylon (Nov 3, 2010)

That's a very stereotypical comment captain Kirk...

That's like saying all cars from japan are junk or that canadiens live in igloos... Get a grip.

Pawn shops today do more to catch thieves than the police but it's people like you that continue to give them bad names.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't buy tools at pawn shops because 1. they're usually junk and 2. they want new prices for 'em.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

To say that pawn shop tools are stolen can be try in a different way. The pawn shop could have paid out so little. You can say the pawn shop stole them. 

Went in there and saw a bass guitar. It went new 20 years ago for $250 No Longer sold. The pawn shop wanted $350 and this was two years ago.


----------



## Elechaylon (Nov 3, 2010)

Obviously you dudes have some ****ty pawn shops in your area.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Elechaylon said:


> Obviously you dudes have some ****ty pawn shops in your area.


Yes what you. Here everything is over priced and only cheesy power tools and rusty, empty tools box can be found. No hand tools. I'd buy hand tool from a pawn shop in a heart beat.


----------



## Elechaylon (Nov 3, 2010)

The ones here are almost as nice as any retail store just with used AND new products. 

One of them, Most Wanted is a great little pawn shop for tools and such.


----------

